# Fishing in Dubai



## savaged73 (May 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the fishing is like over there?

I would hate to leave my fishing gear back in Aus!


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Wondering the same. Been told there are plenty of opportunities to go out boat fishing and there are areas where beach casting is available. 
Maybe someone already there can confirm.
Spur.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

My son is going through Dubai next month and has booked a 4 hour charter trip, he says his friends have done it before and had a great time and caught a lot of fish, but I don't know what they caught and if it was any good eating...sorry, wish I could be more help than that


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The middle of summer is not the best time of year to go fishing in the Gulf as the waters are too warm. This makes a lot of the fish rather tastless and changes the texture. Common catches are barracuda and hammour (a local fish, rather like cod/haddock).


-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm also interested in fishing day trips and the like, but considering today was like 43 degrees I suspect not the best weather for it!


----------

